# Pellet Fuel Brands?



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

A minor detail has come up in our closing paperwork of the
seller's leftover wood pellet fuel. They want $1/bag more than the
current rate at the local Tractor Supply or Home Depot to leave it
where it is.

Is there a major difference in pellet fuel brands that it could be
worth that much? I looked around online, everyone claims their brand
is high BTU, but only one brand gave an actual BTU range.

I'm currently thinking of offering them the Tractor Supply price for
it, then neither of us has to move bags of pellets, but I don't know enough about the pellets to argue if they say these are worth more.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes there is a difference, softwood is better but offer them a dollar less the tractor supply. Do you think they will want to have to remove the bags and then they have to try and sell to someone else


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

There is a difference but I would not give them more than the current price at TSC or HD. What brand are they? Maybe someone can give you a current price on them. Plus I would want to be sure they were stored in a dry place so they are even worth the current price.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

They've been stored on a porch. Probably been subject to snow cover. That devalues them? I'm getting a chance to inspect them later today. I just got asked about them yesterday.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Common sense. Do the math. How bad do you want to close the deal?

The best deal is when you both walk away happy.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Ug. This guy should have shown the house himself, his agent didn't know half the good stuff about the place!

It's not a wood pellet stove, it's a coal stove!

We got the coal for free though, as he needs to rent the barn from us for a bit longer, and I said for the first month we'll just barter use of the barn for the coal.


----------

